# Goldfish bumps



## Bubblegum86 (Nov 17, 2012)

I have 5 goldfish in a 55 gallon tank. One of the youngest fish has developed bumps all over it's body. They appear to be pushing the scales up. The are the same color as the fish. The don't seem to be bothering him but it worries me. I'm worried it may be a parasite but none of the other fish show any of the same signs. Any ideas?


----------



## squeekee35 (Feb 9, 2010)

I had a goldfish with this same problem. i don't remember what the disease is called but it is a virus if i remember right. the bumps should go away after a month or so as long as water quality is good and the fish is eating fine. i will try to find out what this is and get back to you.

--Angel


----------



## squeekee35 (Feb 9, 2010)

here it is.....

Lymphocystis
Caused by an iridovirus

http://www.bristol-aquarists.org.uk/goldfish/info/diseases.htm


--Angel


----------

